# LCD Monitors



## Ciro (Feb 4, 2005)

I was thinking of purchasing a Samsung 712N 17" LCD monitor. I found out that not all features such as Magic Tune" on the Samsung is compatible. Will I still be able to use this LCD with a Mac G4 OSX computer? Or are there certain types of LCD monitors compatible with Macintosh? If so can anyone suggest which ones. Thanks...Ciro


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

do a little reading here and see what is best for you. 

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/computers/15_and_17_inch_lcd_monitors/fastanswers.html


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Also, check out the hardware section here in TSG for some info, such as, uhem... post #10 in http://forums.techguy.org/t332739.html... 

As to Apple-related, might also check out the following for some additional info: http://www.nzmac.com/index.php?opti...reviews/product_guide/mg09/lcd_monitors1.html

And esp. the material dated 14feb and sooner at: http://www.macintouch.com/cinemadisplays05.html

Lastly, almost forgot to add this article: http://support.clubmac.com/display.asp?r=263


----------

